# new night slayer



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome work*

You don't sell them do ya?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

awesome


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very Nice!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> You don't sell them do ya?


no sir but i do like to trade


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

smitty919 said:


>




nice work are they wood? what weight?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

cedar wood 7" long 2 1/2 oz


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

*a little buger*

4" long 1 1/2 oz


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work!


----------

